
What Is Cuneiform? - CrocodileStreet
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/what-heck-cuneiform-anyway-180956999/?no-ist
======
involans
It was going so well until "Fifteen languages were developed from cuneiform"
\- no languages were developed from cuneiform, since it is a script. Old
Persian and Akkadian aren't even in the same language family (the former is
Indo-European, the latter Semitic).

